# [SOLVED] The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced



## messer22 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

I have noticed in my in the event viewer that I have a few server errors
what could cause this, we are using two laptops on wireless connection
here are the errors:

Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 2007-09-05
Time: 13:50
User: LORA\Administrator
Computer: LORA
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service netman with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{BA126AE5-2166-11D1-B1D0-00805FC1270E}

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7001
Date: 2007-09-05
Time: 13:50
User: N/A
Computer: LORA
Description:
The IPSEC Services service depends on the IPSEC driver service which failed to start because of the following error:
A device attached to the system is not functioning. 

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Dhcp
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1001
Date: 2007-09-05
Time: 16:27
User: N/A
Computer: LORA
Description:
Your computer was not assigned an address from the network (by the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 0014A534042C. The following error occurred:
The operation was canceled by the user. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.


Event Type: Error
Event Source: NetBT
Event Category: None
Event ID: 4321
Date: 2007-09-07
Time: 10:32
User: N/A
Computer: LORA
Description:
The name "WORKGROUP :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 192.168.1.2. The machine with the IP address 192.168.1.3 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: MRxSmb
Event Category: None
Event ID: 8003
Date: 2007-09-08
Time: 23:11
User: N/A
Computer: LORA
Description:
The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer YOUR-4105E587B6 that believes that it is the master browser for the domain on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{91DF740D-F45. The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced

[/B][/B]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced*

These are actually pretty normal, it's just the browser election process being carried out. Unless you're having issues connecting between the machines for file/print sharing, you can ignore those.


----------



## messer22 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced*

thank you


----------



## abullock (Mar 3, 2008)

*The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced*

I am actually having this problem and I do file/print share from a server. My problem is not solved however 

- The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer WS-56 that believes that it is the master browser for the domain on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{1D50C942-4E3E-40C8-97B. The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced.

Does this issue have to do with slow startup of networked computers as well?


----------



## FemBot44 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am having the same problem too. No joining a domain, and the Domain controller gets the error every 1 min if the machine is on( non-working client), ( fills up the error log comletely on the server ), and the client machine gets an error every 5 mintues. 

Error: MRxSmb
The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer M205 believes that it is the master browser for the domain on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{7fa2B518-BD91-4842-AF00. <- Interesting in that this looks like a SID ) The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced.

Networked computers are slow starters if they are part of the domain, so, I have them all startup in sqequence automatically, one machine every 5 minutes, from 8:00 until about 8:20...

Server: Windows 2000 Server SP4
Working Clients: Windows XP SP2 ( four of these )
Non-working clients: Windows XP Tablet edition. ( two of these )

Question:How do I stop the XP Tablet from broadcasting master browser packets,
Question:How can i stop the server from recording this type of error. ( Besides shutting off all error reporting ).
Question:Will any solution I do to the above problems HELP me get the client into the domain?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Guys, start your own threads if you have an issue, don't tag onto old threads.


----------

